# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  What are everyone's best gym lifts...

## powerlifterjay

And if you compete how do they compare to your meet lifts?

I am 28 male
5'9 242 division
625lb bench in comp, 660 in gym
705lb squat in meet, 805 in gym (750 in meet called high...Not!!)
565dead in meet, i rep in gym

Been lifting for 10 years non stop.

I am curious to know what kinda lifts everyone has. This way, as we ALL progress we know were each of us came from. Since we dont post workouts i thought this way we could use this thread to fall back on when a member states a new personal best lift. Good idea??

----------


## Steele

man, i only keep track of my size, thats all that matters to me. getting stronger is just a side effect. but, to me those lifts of yours are awesome.

----------


## powerlifterjay

Well since right now i am 13 weeks out from a bodybuidling show size is more important to me at this time! At least maintaiing as much as i a can. BUt thanks for the words. But actually those are nothign to many bad ass powerlifters out there!

----------


## deciever

Age 15 
Best lifts ever.

336 sq @ 138 ( dont in USAPL)
215 bp @ 147
415 dl @ 147.5 ( watched by USAPL judges)

----------


## GRIMM

You mean bad ass PL like my self right? j/k

Squat 501.5 june '02 @220 took about 11 seconds from initial squat to rack command
Bench 365 oct '[email protected]
Dead 600 oct '[email protected] took 10 sec from initial pull to down command.

All of these lifts were the max of the max. add another lb. to any of them and they would not have gone.
Next meet , Bench in march '03, Full in april '03

----------


## powerlifterjay

I will be there in March for ya bro. Be good to hang a little. 

Deciever man good to see you in here! I think its been awhile. Where you been?

----------


## deciever

I've been busy lately. I've got a job, had midterms and a bunch of tests the last month, been training and stuff.. but all while that was happening here's what idid.

Set up my home gym
Got a GHR
Built a Reverse Hyper

but, the main thing i did, was set up a lifting website to help people... it's been up and running steadily for about a month. Got its own forum, with a few thousand posts, 140 members or so.
It actually looks kinda professional...
--- http://www.fortifiediron.com
-- http://forums.fortifiediron.com

But im back. It looks like these boards have been REALLY slow... most of the PLing boards have died out lately..

----------


## solidj55

Ok I dont powerlift anymore but this is my best when I was powerlifting, Ill put what my age WAS then, I am 23 now by the way

Age-21
Height- 5'5"
Weight/Division-165lb Open Class, I trained at about 173lbs

Bench Lifts
330lbs Raw(gym lift)
365lbs Shirted up in a single ply poly(gym lift)
350lbs Shirted up in a single ply poly(competition lift

Squat Lifts
435x5 Raw(gym lift) 
***Never got to squat in a meet. I got injured right before my first full power meet. I also never did singles raw in training.

Deadlift
??? I trained my deadlift by doing lots of squatting and stiff leg deads, I have pulled as much as 405 raw in the gym but I never was a big trainer of deadlift.

----------


## powerlifterjay

Great lifts though. I know you dont wanna powerlift now but dont lose to much strength.

----------


## solidj55

> _Originally posted by powerlifterjay_ 
> *Great lifts though. I know you dont wanna powerlift now but dont lose to much strength.*


Ill be back, its just a matter of time.

----------


## john martinez

MY best gym bench would be [email protected] Best competition [email protected](2002 Nov) both with a double denim open back. Best single poly competition bench [email protected](2001 Nov). Best Raw(Aug 2002) [email protected]
In the gym I'm alot more relaxed and can think. Competition I'm nervous and pry that I can get it down quick enough and press it up clean! I just recently learned to put my nerves aside which helped out! 
Hey! Jay, I wish you the best of luck when you do your show!

----------


## powerlifterjay

Hey John thanks. I also somewhere on the net seen your whole bench contest. The one were the weight was missed grooved. Myabe Mich Bench Bash?? Anyway look strong bro! Good to see ya here.

Solid a change a pace is what we need sometimes.

----------


## solidj55

I agree whole heartedly. I am like you, once I get ripped like I want to be I plan on gaining only lean mass, keeping bodyfat low and then getting back into the grove of powerlifting.

----------


## babi

i dont powerlift but just to throw it in there i bench press 375 on decline for 3-4 reps at a weight a ted over 200lbs

----------


## Imnotdutch

Ok I'll embarass myself  :Smilie: 

Height........6'2"
Weight..........220ish 

Squat 450
Bench 407 (in comp)
Dead 550

----------


## powerlifterjay

Imnotdutch your lifts are great man. And going up all the time. Good to see you in here. Hows life and trainig going?

----------


## Little Girl

squat 350
bench 215
deadlift 345 
bw: 120lbs

LG  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## powerlifterjay

Your a freak LG!! Great lifts.

----------


## Pumped109

Height 6'2
Weight 230lbs

flat bench-375lbs
squat-475lbs (need to improve)

----------


## Imnotdutch

> _Originally posted by powerlifterjay_ 
> *Imnotdutch your lifts are great man. And going up all the time. Good to see you in here. Hows life and trainig going?*


Things are good........keeping busy.

I'm concentrating on bench at the moment........I need to find a decent gym so I can squat safely  :Smilie:  I have your raw 550 as my target. Only 150 or so pounds to go  :LOL:

----------


## musclehed275

lets see...im 37 yrs old..been training for 20+years...Im 5'10" 250 ...back in 1988, I squated 825, benched 525, deadlifted 725 all at 275...my best total was 2015(uspf Jr. nationals)...remember in the 80's, all we had as lifting gear was a cotton blend marathon squat suit, single polyester bench shirt, no such of a thing as open back then, hell the shirt was like a realtight t shirt! I also pulled 777 at 242 once, this was in a deadlift meet. After squats and benches, i cant pull nearly as much! I recently hit 550 bench at 242...PLjay was the head judge! Im messing around with dong a 3 lift meet maybee again...my torn patella tendon is finally coming around, and im learning to "sitback" when i squat also! I was always a quad squatter! You guys have the right idea of leaning up, and putting on lean muscle mass...You dont want people to say, "damn, that dude is huge and strong, but i bet he doesnt get laid!" LOL actually after years of BBing, Im back into the powerlifting, and look much better now! Feel much better too!

----------


## Imnotdutch

I consider myself humbled......... :Smilie:

----------


## powerlifterjay

We all travel the same road. Anyone benching 700 at one time was working through 400 their selves. 

Musclehed your a bad ass lifter!! I knwo what you mean. You look like a bodybuilder but put up mad numbers like a powerlifter! Thats the way to be. No reasone to get fat to be strong.

----------


## Biggunz72

Wow... seeing all this has thoroughly impressed and inspired me. I'm 15, I weigh 215- bench (without pause) 285 and squat 455 never used a shirt or squat suit or anything... I'm not a PL, I lift for sports, but I'm interested, I'm looking at competitions in my area. How do my lifts stack up against you guys' lifts when you were my age?

----------


## solidj55

At 15 I weighed 145-150lbs, benched 225x3(never maxed) touch and go without a shirt and squatted about 275 lol.

----------


## powerlifterjay

15- around 200 to 225 x1- 150lbs
16- 275x1 160lbs
17- none
18- 300 175lbs
19-365 185lbs
20- 385 195lbs
21- 405 200lbs
22-425 215lbs
23-365 190lbs
24-445 215lbs
25-500 220lbs
26-585 235lbs
27-600 235lbs
28-625 242lbs

With a ton of meets in shit in the middle of all that. At 25 on up. Never got seirious till was 24. Before that i just messed around and benched when i felt like it. 

Hows that?!!

----------


## strongerthanall

This is kinda funny... I was on another board about a year ago and I came across a similar question about personal bests. Well, after posting I found out that three or four guys that I had either competed against or with had posted their numbers too. Small world. Anyway, here are my best competition lifts...

Squat 1015
Bench 630
Deadlift 810
Total 2455

----------


## chevy44

5'9" 195 @ 16 i was benching 315, squatting 460, and power cleaning 245, never did deadlift! but since than i have not moved up much!

----------


## DEADLIFT FREAK

Best comp-legal gym lifts:

sq- 420(briefs,suit,belt,wraps)
be- 285(double denim)
dl- 485(suit)

All done at ~152-153 lbs. I will compete in the 148's for the rest of the year.

----------


## Little_Lee

[email protected]
Sq-405 for 6 reps @173 (never have tried max)
DL-I am scared to try them again since I pulled my back to shit las time I tried them
I would like to get a bench shirt to see if I can get any better

----------


## Cubanito17

At 16-225bench, 275squat, 300 dead
quit lifting for a while then turned 17-245bench, 300squat,315dead, in march(b-day in july) i did meet 245 bench, 425dead and i had a 345gym squat for triple. 

Now at 18-quit lifting for 4 months been back in it for 2 months now. I'm at 335 1 board close grip, 535 mid rack pull with belt, 365X5 squat with belt. Are my best lifts in JUNE i will know my best meet lift.

----------


## vpigrad

Posting this to make everyone else feel better about their numbers.

I'm 32 and have been working-out hard for seven of the past eight years. I've trained with some good guys, including a relative that is a strength coach at VPI and a trainer with the Carolina Panthers. I took one year off since I was traveling and out of town six weeks at a time for work.

My stats:

31 yo
5' 8"
220#

About a year after I started lifting and when I first started keeping a log:

Bench 70# x8 reps
squat 80# x10
mil press 40# x6
deadlift 135# x3

When I first started, the olympic bar was too heavy for comfort  :Cry:  . After seven years of working-out, usually two to three times a week:

bench 150# x2
squat 200# x3
squat 120# x25
deadlift 180# x2

I'm making progress, but it's extremely slow. I'm still working at it.

As far as cardio, the first mile I ran in ROTC in college took me 17 minutes. I'm down to a 10 minute mile. Not being able to meet the minimum kept me from getting an officers commission from ROTC. I wanted to be an officer in the army like my father and grandfather, but I couldn't meet the minimum requirements. Most of my cardio now is 25+ rep squats and jumping rope.

I've tried one set to exhaustion (HIT), three sets, and five sets per exercise. I've tried taking one day off between work-outs, two days off, three, and one work-out per week. Nothing seems really effective, so I'm just going to keep doing my 2 or 3 times (depending on how I feel and how sore I am from the previous work-out) a week one set per exercise work-out. It's frustrating. I look like I lift, and I look like I should be putting-up much bigger numbers, so it's embarrassing.

There, I bet I made you guys feel better about your numbers.

----------


## North G. Zax

I've messed around with weights for the last 2 years to stay fit but only took it seriously 6 months ago. At the time I struggled to press 80lbs, squat 120lbs and could deadlift 150lbs. Now I can press 185lbs, squat 250lbs and deadlift 420lbs. Not sure how the deadlift got so good in comparison. I think it must be the extensive back training I do to combat arthritis.

----------


## RockyX

I just turned 18. I went to state in powerlifting with a 320 bench, 550 squat, and 500 deadlift, at 181 pounds.

----------


## dkalexander2002

well i'm with www.drugfreepowerlifting.com my best lifts in comp are all raw and are as follows squat 484 bench 308 dead 550 got a comp in 1 week so i will update then my best gym lifts are squat 533 bench 308 dead 550 so not much change i have been lifting for 2 years still learning wsb methods and improving all the time should break the national record in the squat. squat has gone up considerably due to getting the band tension right at the bottom and learning to finally explode off the box.I have to get my wife to pick my form as i cant get training partners so she has become wsb educated also

----------


## Flynman

Never entered a meet but I am interested in doing so. What do you guys think of these #s Would they be competetive?
Age 40
wt. 215
Bench 365
Squat 670(belt, knee wraps)
deadlift 575 
I've had no formal training.

----------


## Cubanito17

flynman find a meet and get in it. In fact cutieface just posted about a meet in NY west hampsted. Go compete bro. those lifts are good. And I'm guessing you don't know what a BP shirt is. But if you figure it out and get one your bench will most likely go up a good bit.

----------


## Huge Presser

Flynman... incredible squat. You would surely be competitive.
Good luck bro.


HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Bench 275

squat 400*4(havent maxed out in a while and now I cant even do squats because of my knees  :Cry:  )

Deadlift 400

----------


## Huge Presser

Can't train dl due to horrible back pain when I do.
Mostly do bench pressing because it's my specialty. 

20 yrs old
158 lbs

Bench: 311 raw, shirt probly about 325
Squat: 355*[email protected], haven't maxed in a while

HP

----------


## Rx-AS

@215lbs
squat 600
bench 425
deadlift 625...in the gym

@198
squat 515
bench 325
deadlift 600...in a meet

i've gained some weight and am using new equipment...my #'s shot up!

----------


## Juggernaut

Weight 220
Age 39
Before surgery
Bench: 330 (My bench sucks)
Dead lift: 475
Squat: 415 x 2 w/belt

----------


## broncojosh

Well I'm no where near these numbers anymore, but I was 296 and playing d-1 college ball, I was putting up 490 bench, 635 squat to parallel, and dead was 640. What about cleans...that was my personal favorite lift at 365. Never had any contests or anything, but did put up 225lb on bench 31 times for the nfl scouts on scouting day.

----------


## Huge Presser

Great lifts guys!!

Rs-AS once again man lovin the avatar! You always seem to get a good one up bro!

broncojosh real good lifts man. I congratulate you especially.
Thanks to all for coming and posting on this board.

Peace,
HP

----------


## PurePower

Im 20 275lb
688 squat
500bench
650 dead
USAPL
Peace

----------


## Cubanito17

purepower good to have you aboard

----------


## musc2002pa

Gym Lifts

650 SQ raw off box
575 BP double denim
655 DL crain Dl suit

/chad

----------


## Huge Presser

Hey musc2002... bro I remember back in the Winter, you were barely doing 500 off one board with the double denim... so congrats on gaining all that strength.
Great job!

HP

----------


## Leroy Brown

Hey. I'm 20. 6'1, around 350. My best raw gym lifts:

sq 600x3
bench 425x1
deadlift 735x1

----------


## Huge Presser

Shit man you're a big mofo.
With a deadlift that big at only age 20 you'll have a world record in a few years... 

Great job.

HP

----------


## pal

well i am 14 at 165 lbs i benched 165 ( I know weak.. i am 14) squat- 210 (or around there)...

----------


## decadbal

man ive benched over 400 lbs before and thought i was doing good, but i can see now that i have a long way to go...lol...im more into the growing part, i could care if i can bench 225 long as im a big mutha fuca

----------


## Huge Presser

Nice lifts everyone. 
Pal, I believe you asked me for good routines, I've been thinking and I can't find anything. Does anyone have any good routines besides Westside.
Maybe like a 5-4-3-2-1 would do it for a 14 yr old.
If no one can help I'll do some research for you Pal.

Peace,
HP

----------


## Rx-AS

I use this "calculator" for my 14 week workout cycle...
http://www.angelfire.com/pe/txpls/program1.html
HP, I don't know if you meant 5-4-3-2-1 as in pyramid training but here is a progressive workout calculator that goes 10-8-5-3-2-1 over a 14 week period. I use it for all three lifts and supplement each accordingly.
I've been using this method for two years and my totals keep going up.
This workout can get intense, especially in the high-rep phase. I've found that skipping about every 3rd week on Deadlifts helps alot. I'm too scared that I'll lose strength if I skip any bench or squat workouts. Powerlifting is an on-going science. Louie Simmons (aka Westside) is a genius and has a lot of good articles. I use alot of his supplemental work.

----------


## Huge Presser

Yep thats what I'm talking about, I've also heard of 10-8-6-4-2 and other similar ones. Thanks bro.

HP

----------


## Rx-AS

Glad to be of "service"...I hope it helps

----------


## Huge Presser

You got all this Pal? Hey bro just about anything will work because you're only 14! Good luck take it easy!

HP

----------


## quez82

5lb curls in front of the treadmills watching the girls run.. .thats about the only thing i max out in  :Smilie:

----------


## Rx-AS

don't forget the high rep hip thrusts (usually done in private with a partner)!!!

----------


## Mike Nation

Hey dude im 14 and i bench 250, squat 375 and curl 135, beat that!  :LOL:

----------


## alko

Mike nation, what is your height and weight? Those are some pretty damn good lifts.

----------


## Mike Nation

I am 5 foot 10 and i weigh 190 pounds

----------


## BARBENDER29

I'm 30 yrs old 5'11,204lbs now, but drop about 10 lbs before competition so I can bench in the 198 class.Last competition benched 525 with a denim 2 ply shirt (open back).That was what I opened with, but my partner that went with me dropped 475lbs on him on his second lift so I went with him to the hospital.Needless to say,I did not get my other two lifts,but that's OK I'll be back.The state record in my state for my division is a 535 bench,for now.I will take that crown in a few months.

----------


## ItalianMuscle

My bench 425pds 3 reps. flat and incline dumbels 165pds 4 reps , Squat 515 2 reps

----------


## nostawk

i have a friend named Jeremy Scruggs and hhis bests that i know of are
sq. 415
b.250
dl. 475
yeah thats not a lot but....

he weighs 114 lbs

----------


## Kid Shred

Not a powerlifter by any means, but incorporate most of the movements into my training like most bodybuilders.

Flat bench-405 @ 200 ish
Incline Press-365 " "
Squat- 495 " "
Deadlift-505 " "
Olympic Straight Bar Curl -160
Seated Alt. DB Curls -60's
Bar Shrugs -585
Machine Shrugs-1325 lbs
Seated Preacher-165
Military Barbell Press -315 (behind & front)

----------


## Kid Shred

Not a powerlifter by any means, but incorporate most of the movements into my training like most bodybuilders.

Flat bench-405 @ 200 ish
Incline Press-365 " "
Squat- 495 " "
Deadlift-505 " "
Olympic Straight Bar Curl -160
Seated Alt. DB Curls -60's
Bar Shrugs -585
Machine Shrugs-1325 lbs
Seated Preacher-165
Military Barbell Press -315 (behind & front)

----------


## Kid Shred

Not a powerlifter by any means, but incorporate most of the movements into my training like most bodybuilders.

Flat bench-405 @ 200 ish
Incline Press-365 " "
Squat- 495 " "
Deadlift-505 " "
Olympic Straight Bar Curl -160
Seated Alt. DB Curls -60's
Bar Shrugs -585
Machine Shrugs-1325 lbs
Seated Preacher-165
Military Barbell Press -315 (behind & front)

----------


## Kid Shred

Sorry , my comp is on a lil freeze Frenzy, consider it Deja vu.

----------


## Ares

I'm no where near you but here ya go:

20 years old

6'
190lbs now
when i was competing i lifted in the 183lb class and i was 174lbs
clean-315
jerk-365
clean & jerk 315
bench 335(pause) touch and go 360
back squat-405
front-360
dead-405

I was on a powerlifting team for 3 years in highschool and now I'm currently just trying to get as strong and big as possible.....

----------


## alko

I can't seem to get over 300 in the bench, but with out any powerlifting training I squat 405 (squatting is hard when you are tall and stiff jointed) and deadlift 575 at 6'5" (and a 1/2 if I am real picky) and 250lbs. 
The pb in bench is just so sad, wonder if it is all in my head?

----------


## Bigboy123

405 for 3 reps clean, after a workout is my best bench...Prior to doin 405 for 3 i warmed up 
135 for 20
275 for 12, 
315 for 10 
365 for 10
405 for 3
I dont know what i could do if actually just max out...WHat do u guys think
squated 585 at the end of a work out for 5 those are all the way to floor...I body build now, Havent maxed since i stoped playin college football..

----------


## big guns

i benched 395 for 3 reps in football workouts
i curled 225 once(max)
squated 650 for 5 reps
500 on dead 
leg pressed 1200 for 2 reps


what do yall think

----------


## RJstrong

I just hit PR's in my most recent meet: A.P.F. FL State @242
Squat: 777
Bench: 551
Deadlift: 722
Total: 2050
My mission was to break 2000... Mission accomplished! Now the quest for 2100!

----------

